# Dynohub / hub brake front wheel - Sturmey Archer hub XL-FDD / Chrina Rigida rim



## amasidlover (23 Mar 2016)

Front wheel with hub brake and dynamo - it is a Sturmey Archer hub XL-FDD with DT Swiss Competition double butted spokes and a Chrina Rigida rim - it has done about 9,000km. The rim obviously has no wear on the brake surface. I’m not sure how to judge how much wear is left before the hub brake needs the service kit, but it was working fine on my final commute on it. It was a bit of a fiddle to get the reaction arm collar in just the right place and get the adjustment just right so I’d like it to go to someone reasonably competent rather than stick it on eBay and risk getting a return from someone who doesn’t understand how to fit it. £50





Plus I have misc. other items on ebay at the moment:

http://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/amasidlov...e=STRK:MESELX:IT&rt=nc&_trksid=p2047675.l2562


----------



## mjr (23 Mar 2016)

Rim size?


----------



## amasidlover (24 Mar 2016)

mjray said:


> Rim size?



700c - Its this one in Black, 36h http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/rigida-chrina-700c-622-road-rim-silver-prod23237/


----------



## mjr (24 Mar 2016)

amasidlover said:


> 700c - Its this one in Black, 36h http://www.sjscycles.co.uk/rigida-chrina-700c-622-road-rim-silver-prod23237/


13mm width. Too narrow for me  Thanks anyhow.


----------



## amasidlover (27 Mar 2016)

Price drop to £30.


----------



## amasidlover (31 Mar 2016)

OK - if someone has a use for it then they can have it for the cost of postage (or free if they can collect). If they have a spare rear 6 bolt disc compatible, Shimano/SRAM 9/10 (or 11) speed compatible rear hub or wheel they want to swap for it, then even better...


----------



## mjr (1 Apr 2016)

I'm shocked. Yes, please. I'll get it built into a wider rim.


----------



## amasidlover (1 Apr 2016)

OK - its yours, @mjray - if you're only using the hub can you check with whoever is building it whether they are happy working from photos of the previous lacing and indentations on the hub. If so I can re-use the rim for another project and save you a bit on the cost of the postage.


----------



## mjr (11 Apr 2016)

Sorry it took a while to get an answer now that better weather means bikes are getting prepared for use again. Yes, hub and photo of previous lacing would be fine, thanks. Send me details of how to pay the postage, please.


----------



## amasidlover (12 Apr 2016)

No problem, not a tremendous hurry - just trying to clear more space in the shed... Will message with postage details.


----------

